
Malformed cookie handling with document.cookie – who's responsible? - jfoulds
https://medium.com/@listenonrepeat/malformed-cookie-handling-with-document-cookie-whos-responsible-5968254d7d63
======
jfoulds
Malformed cookie appears to be able to be set in all major browsers -
[https://jsfiddle.net/xkqk954m/](https://jsfiddle.net/xkqk954m/)

